# 102 Burpees in 12m 20s!



## masherdong (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, this past weekend I put my body to the test and did 100 burpees as fast as I can.  The extra 2 was to make sure that I didnt leave any out.  My Sifu was very impressed that I did them that fast for a first timer.  Any others do the 100 Burpee challenge?  What are your times?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2008)

What is a "burpee"?


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 26, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> What is a "burpee"?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burpee

alternatively, you can drink lots of carbonated beverages and try to segment your burps into smaller segments, commonly known as "burpees".


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 26, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burpee
> 
> alternatively, you can drink lots of carbonated beverages and try to segment your burps into smaller segments, commonly known as "burpees".



BTW, for the alternative, 102 burpees in the alloted time is indeed impressive!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2008)

That actually looks like fun, I gotta try those.


----------



## tahuti (Mar 26, 2008)

Here visual http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/burpeeclip.htm

They are nice conditioning drill especially if you combine them, like 20sec burpees, 20s squat trust, 20s jumping jacks, 20s burpees, .... do like 6 of those before you rest 40-60s and repeat that for 4-8 sets.

Notice to do low pushup position otherwise when you get tired there is high probability to drop hips and that would be bad for back. Also to guarantee jump you might want to jump on box, cause when you tire you might just do low jump instead maximum height. Or you can do horizontal jump put some mat and jump over or go across football field.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 26, 2008)

> Here visual http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/burpeeclip.htm



Ross told me that it was not bad for my first time and that I will soon be doing them in under 10m.



> They are nice conditioning drill especially if you combine them, like 20sec burpees, 20s squat trust, 20s jumping jacks, 20s burpees, .... do like 6 of those before you rest 40-60s and repeat that for 4-8 sets.


 
That is a typical routine for our classes.  What is even more of a killer have everyone run around the mat in a circle for 30s pick any exercise and have them do it for 30s, and repeat for 6 minutes.  That is a killer workout!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I can do 100 burpees in 12m as well... as long as the m stands for months.  Good job, man.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 26, 2008)

> I can do 100 burpees in 12m as well... as long as the m stands for months. Good job, man.



You got to start somewhere...


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 25, 2009)

They are excellent when you have no equipment to work out with. Nothing but your own body weight. 

Just be sure to pay attention to the techniques, keeping good form and listening to your own body then you will be o.k. Don't overdo it.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations on your hard workout.

I don't want to come off offensive, so let me just get this out, when I first read the thread headline I thought that 102 burpees in 12 minutes was actually pretty slow.  I read the thread and thought about it, though, I've never tried to do 100 burpees in a row.  I can do about 20 or 30 with good form in less than 2 minutes pretty easy, but I'm guessing after about 50 or 70 you probably get pretty worn down, so 12 minutes is probably a really great time to get to 102 burpees with good form.  

I'm going to test myself with this.  It sounds like fun.  I'll be sure to get video of it.  

Once again, though, congratulations.  I love hard workouts, too.  More power to those who work to make themselves powerful, my friend.


----------

